# Recherche apps rappel géolocalisé



## guili94 (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous.

Dans un cadre pro, je recherche une app ou je pourrais rentrer l'ensemble de mes adresses de chantier.
Je souhaiterais que lors de mes déplacements, cette application m'affiche un "rappel" ou une note d'info comme quoi je suis a moins de X minutes de tel ou tel site. (en gros que l'app vérifie en temps réel mon positionnement et quelle calcul le temps de trajet vers mes site à l'instant T ou dans le pire des cas, lorsque je suis à moins de X km du site)

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair...

mapstr permet de rentrer des adresses et tag, mais ne permet pas une notification lorsque je suis proche des adresses rentrées.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## SebC99 (18 Novembre 2015)

La notification ne va pas tarder à arriver sur Mapstr !!!
On est à fond 

Sébastien
--
Créateur de Mapstr


----------



## sebMacNewGen (17 Avril 2017)

J'ai créé une App 'AnyPOI' qui est dans l'AppStore et qui répond à ton besoins, tu peux toujours l'essayer: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/anypoi/id1155107961?mt=8

Sébastien


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (17 Avril 2017)

J'ai l'appli "recherche google" sur l'iPhone et dès que je monte en voiture je reçois une notification du genre "20 min pour aller à maison, circulation fluide".
Je ne sais pas si l'appli se base sur l'heure qu'il est pour en déduire mon prochain trajet ou si c'est parce que j'ai dans le passé rentré l'adresse dans le tel...


----------



## baron (18 Avril 2017)

Tu pourrais peut-être le faire via les rappels, en modifiant les paramètres sous le point d'interrogation :


> La programmation est simple. Il suffit d’écrire un rappel et de modifier les paramètres sous le petit point d’exclamation. Là, on pourra enregistrer le contexte dans lequel le rappel devra se manifester comme la date et l’heure, mais également le lieu. « Me le rappeler à un endroit » doit être activé, puis on pourra indiquer l’endroit où le rappel devra avoir lieu, quand on sort ou quand on arrive sur place.
> 
> *Source* : http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/201...e-liphone/_ga=1.2559152.1028110678.1492473858


----------

